# Crackerjack



## crackerjackjack (Jan 11, 2008)

My poor little Crackerjack has a problem. When I purchased my two babies, I did not know anything about donkeys except that I really wanted some. Since then I feel that I have learned alot with a special thanks to everyone on this forum. You are all great. Crackers had some crusty stuff on his little head. The old owner told me that he had sunburn. Then when the vet came out he also said that it was sunburn. I was putting Skin So Soft sunscreen on him all summer long. I then noticed that he had a few patches of this stuff on his back.

Well, I was not impressed with the first vet. So I called a vet that was highly recommended to me from another mini owner. She came out and said that he had rain rot. She called it something else, but it meant the same thing. Well anyway, she told me to wait until this spring and she would give me some medicated shampoo with betadine to give him a bath and that he would need to be brushed really good. So I didn't really worry about it.

Well last weekend we had 70 degree weather all weekend. The donkeys loved the weather and rolled around in the dirt many times. Well now poor Crackers has a few spots on him where the hair rubbed off. I have looked and the skin is not broken and is nice and pink looking. The skin underneath looks really healthy. I am afraid that since our weather is turning cold again that these area could get frost bite. Is there anything that I can put on him to protect his skin. Should he have a blanket? If I brush him now, the hair comes out and leaves the bare skin. So I don't brush him right now. I try really hard to keep them out of the rain, but the other day during the storm, they stood out in it and got all wet. I was at work and when I got home they were all wet.

The bare spots aren't really big, but I am worried about them. I did read to put toothpast or zinc oxide on the skin. Will this work? Anyone every have this problem and have some suggestions?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

I use listerine,




YUP--the mouthwash..just put it in a spray bottle or you can sponge it on too, remove as much of the scabs, and tuffs of hair as Crackerjack will let you.. then spray it throughly, do this it several times a day if you have the chance...this will dry it up. It works just as good as betadine.

Also if you will spay your brushes between times it will kill the fungus too.. also helps them smell nice



.

Ce


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you for the tip. I am going to try the Listerine. He will be minty fresh.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 11, 2008)

How strange that they wanted you to treat it in the Spring?

I have learned a lot about "Rain/Mud Rot" since Zepp has gotten the Mud Rot.

[SIZE=12pt]*M-T-G*[/SIZE] was highly recommended to me.

I hope this info helps .....is is a Sulpher/Zinc based solultion.

I also, just today bought .... [SIZE=12pt]*Desitin*[/SIZE]....the stuff for babies butts





I am thinking this stuff will help as well when he walks through the wet and mud.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 11, 2008)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> How strange that they wanted you to treat it in the Spring?
> 
> I have learned a lot about "Rain/Mud Rot" since Zepp has gotten the Mud Rot.
> 
> ...



Is that Zepp's picture on your aviatar? He looks like my Crackerjack. Thank you for the tip. I have the Desitin.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

MTG is another good remedy, but be careful if you use any ointments on rain rot, since they hold moisture to the skin (and moisture needs to be removed for the rain rot to clear up). Ointments are really not the best IMO, for rain rot, another old time remedy is diluted apple cider vinegar, it helps to dry it out. Desitin or vaseline will work great if you just need to keep something on there legs to prevent them from getting to much moisture on them....it will keep some moisture off, but it also wont let a area of skin DRY OUT. (boy--I sure hope this made sense to you



..now that I have reread



) I cant believe they wanted you to wait till spring either



Ce


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 11, 2008)

The vet told me to wait for spring because it was to cold to give him a bath. She said that once the weather warmed up, it would be easier to bath him and for him to dry. I am going to try the listerine. Thanks for the advise. He is going to look so good when his new hair grows in.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2008)

....



and just think of how good he will smell.



Ce


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 11, 2008)

You've received some great advice so far. Here is my two cents worth...

Before the mule baby (that was a gift for my husband) was weaned and able to come home with us, the breeder called that she had rain rot per a vet's exam. She was told to bath her in a sulphur formula she got from the vet. However, what worked the best was MicroTek products. We bought all three, the shampoo, gel, and spray. If it's too cold to bath, you can peel the scabs and spray the spots. The gel we used on her face. In less than a week she was already growing new hair in those areas! And the rain rot never came back. I also use the MicroTek dog shampoo and spray on my Chi/mix animal shelter refugee



, Jimmy Jam, as he has allergies and itchies.

http://www.eqyss.com/equine_products.asp


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 13, 2008)

I hope Crackers is all healed up soon



I treated Ruby's rain rot with a potion of listerine, betadine, and baby oil. Used an old toothbrush to gently brush and clean it. Actually think I used some diluted antibacterial soap first, then the potion. I treated her at least once every day. Yes, some hair came out, and she had some in her mane too... so a chunk of mane fell out as well



Made me feel like a BAD MOM for sure that she even got it



But there is NO way we can watch them every second so we do the best we can





I will say this, once it cleared up, I haven't seen any more signs of it



Knock on wood


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 14, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who gave me some great advice. I used the Listerine today. It was about 37 degree here in Missouri. I put the Listerine in a spray bottle and I sprayed the areas on Crackers where the hair had come out from his rolling in the dirt. The areas are clean and pink. He even has some new hair growing in them. It is going to be a long process but he is going to look good when it is done. He even smells good.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 15, 2008)

I spoke with the vet today about Crackers problem and told her about the Listerine. She told me to keep doing what I am doing and I got get information from all of you. She also said that there was a powder that I could use, it is the same thing that people put on rose bushes to kill fungus. But to keep using the Listerine and get him a blanket to keep the bare spots covered since we still have a few months of winter left. He is going to look so great this summer with his new coat.

Thank you to all of you.


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for updating us on CrackerJack! I'm so glad that this is working for you and that he has some new hair showing already.


----------

